# Feeding raw and kibble together



## Dejavu

I have been feeding my dogs raw for over 6 months now, but I don't think I'll be able to afford feeding 3 dogs like this. Plus I don't think I can find a good variety of proteins as I would want.

I've been thinking of looking for a decent quality kibble (I've heard good things about 4health) and somehow feed both.

Those of you who feed kibble and raw, how do you do it? Do you feed raw a.m. and kibble p.m. or viceversa? One day kibble, one day raw? One week kibble, one week raw? Or just alternate randomly?

How often do you switch to another kind of kibble? When introducing a new kibble do you also do it little by little like you do when feeding kibble only, or do you just do it "cold turkey"?

Thanks in advance for any help or advice!


----------



## SchDDR

One day kibble, one day raw, shouldn't cause any problems, aside from the dog possibly rejecting kibble. That's variable by dog, though. Mine doesn't care what you stick in her bowl. Some are picky. If that happens, in your situation, it might just be easiest to feed kibble exclusively.

It's mixing them in the same meal, or in feedings close together, that can cause gastro-issues.

Do you have a Costco near you? The new grain free food they're carrying is pretty decent. I like the ingredient list [it's a tad potato heavy], and it's super cheap.

I've never done slow switches with kibble, but that's because my dog tolerates switching foods well. You have to go by your own dogs. If they typically transition easier, then I wouldn't stress too much. If they seem to have stomach upset or soft stool, make a more gradual switch.


----------



## Elaine

You can do the raw-kibble combo anyway you want, but I would be leaning more toward combining them to prevent digestive upset from frequent diet changes.

There is no reason to change kibble if your dog is doing well on one. Dogs can happily eat the same kibble their entire lives. If you do switch kibbles, it should be a gradual change over a few days. Some dogs with more sensitive stomachs, you would want to take longer than that.


----------



## Dejavu

Thank you, SchDDR! I think mine won't have a lot of trouble eating their kibble since that's what they used to eat for years. In case that happens... well, I don't really know yet.

No Costco near here, unfortunately. And I really want to stay away from anything in grocery stores and from Blue Buffalo. 
There is a Tractor Supply near here though, and I have heard their 4health dog food has good ingredients and is not expensive, so for now it's my first choice.

Thank you again, I really appreciate your advice!

EDIT: Thanks, Elaine! Yeah, you're right. Now I think it's better to play it safe and just do a slow transition.


----------



## Dejavu

Now I'm having second thoughts, I didn't know Diamond made 4health.

I hate this, I don't want to go searching for a decent kibble again!


----------



## Mac's Mom

I started with kibble then phased to raw and eventually decided upon 50% Wellness Kibble/50% Raw. I generally feed kibble in the morning, mix kibble & muscle meat/organ meat for lunch and raw meaty bone for dinner.


----------



## Mac's Mom

Oh also.. I'm not sure if this will happen with you...but at first Mac snubbed the kibble. So I add in yogurt or eggs. Sometimes mix in the muscle meat or organ meat.


----------



## suzzyq01

I went poor feeding two dogs all raw prey model diet, so I did the kibble and raw thing too. I just chunked up pork butt or beef roast and they got about 1/2lbs of meat in with cottage cheese and a cup of kibble for my adult husky and 2-3 cups of kibble for my teenage GSD.


----------



## Kay

I think it should be alright as long as it isn't in the same meal. I remember reading that dogs have a different digestive tract than humans, and they don't have to worry about the bacteria from raw because of the short span of time the raw meat spends in their stomach. Kibble requires different enzymes to digest, and also digests slower so if you combine kibble and raw in the same meal, the raw meat would spend more time in your pooch's stomach, and you could increase the risk of foodborne illness.

I usually feed kibble in the morning and raw for dinner. There is at least a good 8 hour gap between her breakfast and dinner. I don't feed strictly raw for a number of reasons - I find it too expensive right now, I'm usually in a rush on my way to work and don't have time to watch her eat it, and I'm new at raw feeding and don't have 100% confidence that I'm giving her all her nutrients - but I hope to feed 100% raw eventually. Some days she'll get raw for both meals. She still has consistent, small bowel movements, so I assume her body is ok with it.

I've also heard decent things about that new grain free Costco food. I may try that myself.


----------



## Gretchen

I do 1/2 kibble and 1/2 raw too -but not in the same meal. Usually raw/breakfast, kibble for dinner. Raw is expensive, but definitely helped my dog with digestion and skin problems. Our girl is such a picky eater. She will not eat kibble alone unless extremely hungry, but the raw does not have added vitamin/mineral supplements, so a good kibble is a good way to supplement.


----------



## stolibaby

I also do RAW in the morning and then kibble at night mostly because Stoli is crazy picky and for some reason the vairiety of the two meals appeals to him more and he atually eats now. Also with his kibble I put in about 1/4 can of tripe Stoli hasn't had any stool issues since the change and is a very happy boy these days


----------



## neiltus

ok I am going to be the outcast.

I feed 50/50 nature's variety chicken kibble (or lbp) and raw...*on the same feedings!*, not am/pm, not one day/next day. 

Generally my raw consists of chicken necks/either beef stew or venison. Sometimes just tripe. Sometimes I mix that. I gave her some ducks I had in the freezer the other day.

I give nupro silver as labeled.

My breeder feeds her 30+ dogs this way.

The more I read on food, the more I am thinking 'we' are overthinking it. I agree with the basic dont's corn products, sugars, refined starches, but I don't really agree with the 'grain is bad' thought. I think certain dogs can benefit from decent grains (not donuts) and others will excel with a minimum of starch.

I also think that most dogs are more liberal eaters than we allow-missing meals-taking advantage of the feast and living with the famine.

There is good food, and there is bad food. Most owners who understand this feed something totally acceptable that works for their dog wether it be grain free, lots of grain or raw or a combination.

An example of this is my 19 yo chow with liver failure (diag 3 years ago). So, I needed to feed her low protein...I do, she gets heavy, and that stresses her. So I raise the protein in the summer to take the weight off when the heat stresses her body. It works, and has for 3 years on a dog the vet said should be dead in < 3 months (3 years ago). Man, does that vet stress when I board her!!!!


----------



## Dejavu

Thank you for your responses! I really appreciate it!!

I think for some time now I'll feed one of my dogs only kibble and the other two mostly kibble and part raw until they finish what I have in the freezer. The reason being that with this horrible heat and the thunderstorms we had last week, many parts of the city lost power for DAYS, and when I thought it was safe to do more shopping yesterday, the chicken thighs and beef heart I got turned out to be rotten. Awfully smelling rotten. The good thing is I could return them and got my money back and that the beef and other chicken were ok, but since we're waiting for more rain and thunderstorms and that means losing electricity almost all the time, I'm going for kibble for now.


----------



## Elaine

Kay said:


> I think it should be alright as long as it isn't in the same meal. I remember reading that dogs have a different digestive tract than humans, and they don't have to worry about the bacteria from raw because of the short span of time the raw meat spends in their stomach. Kibble requires different enzymes to digest, and also digests slower so if you combine kibble and raw in the same meal, the raw meat would spend more time in your pooch's stomach, and you could increase the risk of foodborne illness.


This is yet another internet myth. There is nothing wrong with feeding raw and kibble together if that's what you want to do. With how many people do this on a daily basis, there would be dogs dropping right and left if this were true.


----------



## Dejavu

And now I have another question... how do you usually transition them from raw to raw/kibble??

My Negra had a GI upset and she was on a treatment to control the bacteria while eating GI friendly kibble from the vet. Then I tried to switch her back to raw and she got loose stools.
Now it might not be due to the switch but from eating a lot of pecans from our tree (I pick them up as fast as I can but she's faster than me and gets them as soon as they hit the ground).

My little poodle had no issues eating kibble for a couple of days and then going back to raw though.

So do you just usually start giving them a meal or two of kibble "cold turkey" and then feed raw the next day and then kibble again and so at the beginning?
Or do you start with just one meal and then raw and then kibble again, then raw, then kibble/kibble, raw/raw?

Lol, sometimes I wonder if I make any sense at all. X__x


----------



## DeeMcB

I transitioned "cold turkey"...one day kibble, the next raw.


----------



## Dejavu

Thanks, DeeMcB!


----------



## MaxShaw

Hi,

I have a 4.5 year old GSD. Beautiful boy. I want to start raw feeding but because of his size cannot afford to do it complete raw. I have seen above people feed 1/2 and 1/2- just wondering if anyone feeds small raw meals and leaves kibble down for snacking. my boy is a fussy eater and we've had a bit of trouble keeping the weight on him. Any advice would be great.
TIA.


----------

